

Ask HN: Freelancing projects - iNewbie

Hi,<p>I'm a self taught programmer (C++ and Python on Windows and Linux) where can I find some online freelancing work ?<p>(I've tried vWorker but the prices are from low to insignifiant for most projects.)
======
superkinz
Shameless self promotion: we've got a bunch of python projects on GroupTalent
right now you might be interested in.

